# How we lost him ...



## DebbieLouise

Im hoping to write how we lost our little boy, it was our first ever pregnancy. 
I only found out i was pregnant on the 28 May. At 15weeks & 1day, it was such a big surprise as we didnt think we could ever have kids. I had extremely heavy bleed from around the 15th March which forced me to go to the doctors as i was losing HUGE clots at the same time, everyone seemed very shocked i was pregnant, but the good news was my bleeding wasnt coming from the baby and he was nice and healthy and tucked away. I got to listen to his heartbeat on the 31st May. After finding out i was pregnant my bleeding started to steady right down which i was told would happen due to me passing the last of the clots which were showing up on my scan, everything was going lovely, we went out and brought LOADS of baby stuff and was very ready for our november baby, until i woke up on monday morning at 2am with bad pains and was bleeding fresh blood, i went straight down to A&E i was checked over and my cervix was tightly closed and my baby was moving around loads so took a while to find his heartbeat but i was told my baby is absolutly fine and they will try and find out why i was bleeding this was about 4.30am. I was moved into my own private room at 5.35am. The pains started to get alot worse but everything with baby was still ok until the worse happened and my waters broke at about 7.20am and i gave birth to our beautiful little angel at 7.25am. Everything was fine right up until last minute, it was absolutly heartbreaking as im sure most of you know. The hospital staff couldnt have been more lovely though, they took him away and cleaned him up and brought him back to us in a little knitted gown which i when we got to find out he was a he, they gave us the little outfit he was first put in along with hand and footprints loads of pictures and lots of other items. We even got a birth certificate for him (of course not a real one) but it was so lovely. 

Im sorry this post is so long and i hope people dont mind me sharing this with them, i find it extremely hard to talk about him face to face but it seems easier on here with people who have been there them-selfs.

My only question is, is the procidure normal that i went through for an 18weeks pregnancy. Just iv heared so many awful things where people dont even get to see there little ones at almost 20weeks.


----------



## pcct

Oh am so sorry for your loss :hugs: brought a tear to my eye so so heart breaking. Am unsure what to say next if am honest but just wanted u to know my thoughts are with you all :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## tummymummy

Im so sorry for your loss xxxxxxxx


----------



## FiNZ

Oh, I'm so, so sorry for your tragic loss and am sending you big hugs. I'm glad that the staff were supportive and lovely throughout your devastating experience. RIP to your little darling man. xxx


----------



## SabrinaKat

:hugs:

I'm so sorry, honey -- the ladies here are fantastic and in the days to follow, will always be there with support, love and help....

Please take care of yourself.....

best wishes


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. :cry: I lost my Ava at 20 weeks, I gave birth in my home and then was rushed to the hospital. We did hold her for like a hour and I thank God for that. We buried her on 3/11/2011. It was the hardest day of my life and I still struggle ever single day. Ava was a complete surprise when I was 40 yrs old . I already had 3 boys 20, 18 and 11 and now my little girl after 10 yrs.I was over the moon .I am now 42 and for me I just am to scared to try again and I feel i have to many issues. It is a long and hard road but we all find some peace one day and I pray you will also. I am always here if you need to talk.. Andrea . XOXOOXO


----------



## IndieGirl

Sorry for your loss. :Hugs: The hospital did a similar thing for me. I was able to hold my little girl after she was born. They said they wouldn't take her away from me until I was ready.

They also took pictures and gave me a little certificate with her foot and hand prints.


----------



## Fruitymeli

:hugs:


----------



## WILSMUM

I gave birth to my angel boy on 10th March at 18 weeks at home. When we got to hospital they asked us if we would like to see and hold him.

Hugs hun and we're all here to listen and help you :hug:


----------



## Little Peanut

Hugs, so sorry for you loss. RIP little Lincoln x


----------



## agreeksmom

im so sorry for your loss


----------



## Buddysmum89

_I have no advice but just wanted to stop by and offer my sincere condolences on your loss   x _


----------



## TwoRdue

I am so sorry for your loss.. When I lost my twins I did not want to see them to start off with but the mid wives pushed me along and it was the best thing I ever did.x hugs


----------

